# Quick skid - height adjustment



## roverguy (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a 300' long gravel driveway + a 60' paved drive and brick patio.

I usually have to keep my skids up so the scraper is 1-2 inches off the ground so I'm not throwing rocks and gravel.

Problem is it leaves a bit of snow on my pavement and bricks which gets packed down.

It's a pain to have to stop and adjust the skids for the 2 surfaces.
Anyone have an idea for a quick way to be able to adjust my skids on the fly?

Maybe those quick release nuts like on a front bicycle wheel (thumb screw?)

Thanks

Gary
North of Boston
Ariens 28 Pro


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Lawnmower wheels with the adjusters.


----------



## roverguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Great idea, you have a little write up?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't. I saw someone here did do that to their new Cub and I liked the idea and "stole" the photo they posted. 

Not sure if it might pop up if you searched the Cub or Repair and maintenance sections.


----------



## LET-UT (Jan 5, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Lawnmower wheels with the adjusters.


That is such a great idea!! I know of a couple of local shops that sell this kind of hardware too; but really you could get everything you need from one old wrecked lawnmower.


----------

